# how would you cope with getting doxed?



## Ronnie McNutt (Jul 14, 2021)

Imagine you use your dumb and lazy name everywhere on the internet and the hacker known as 4chan finds your address and name and posts it on some hugbox, how would you cope with that?


----------



## RW 1995 (Jul 14, 2021)

RIP your gf was a bitch


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 14, 2021)

by ignoring it


----------



## Blasterisk (Jul 14, 2021)

trade footpics to my doxxxer so that they will take it down (because that usually works)


----------



## Lonely semen (Jul 14, 2021)

Dox my cox


----------



## deso2y (Jul 14, 2021)

I'll cope by seething and dilating


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Jul 14, 2021)

You can prevent people from finding out your secrets by not keeping anything secret. All it takes to cope with being doxed is not giving a fuck what random strangers on the internet say about you. The only reason it's frowned upon to archive public information is because some people are too "sensitive" to face their own reality, including things they said in the past and deleted out of regret, and they're upset when someone exposes it to them. Fully acknowledging and accepting the circumstances of your life makes doxing harmless.


----------



## Mr. Chuckie Sneed (Jul 14, 2021)

Keep going on with my life because trannies aren't going to do shit besides seethe about me online if somehow someone cared so deeply as to find out my real name.


----------



## w4vy_gr4vy (Jul 14, 2021)

Shit myself and do nothing.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Jul 14, 2021)

Depends on who the doxer is. Like if Jake Alley doxed me, I'd probably have to sudoku to restore my family's shitposting honor.


----------



## Crunchy Oats (Jul 14, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> Depends on who the doxer is. Like if Jake Alley doxed me, I'd probably have to sudoku to restore my family's shitposting honor.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 14, 2021)

dfe


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 14, 2021)

Delete my reddit, limit who can see my KF account and create a new reddit account called *null-is-obese *and rant about how shit the Kiwi Farms is. In short be @Tesoro.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 14, 2021)

I don't think I'm interesting enough for people to do anything with my dox.


----------



## Van Darkholme (Jul 14, 2021)

Shit myself and do nothing.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 14, 2021)

Don't feed the trolls. They will get bored and go away.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Jul 14, 2021)

I'd probably freak out for a minute and then just never log in again on this account. I'd delete any emails or services that were compromised, then just ignore it.

To be honest, anyone can get doxxed. Even ted kaczynski got doxxed in the most autistic way possible (lolgetit)
I've lied about half or more of the things I've said on here so I'll be fine.


----------



## stares at error messages (Jul 14, 2021)

Soap made of Hemp said:


> I'd probably freak out for a minute and then just never log in again on this account. I'd delete any emails or services that were compromised, then just ignore it.
> 
> To be honest, anyone can get doxxed. Even ted kaczynski got doxxed in the most autistic way possible (lolgetit)
> I've lied about half or more of the things I've said on here so I'll be fine.


Well, we already know they don't allow cell-phones in to the building where you work, so wont be long now.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Jul 14, 2021)

stares at error messages said:


> Well, we already know they don't allow cell-phones in to the building where you work, so wont be long now.


All you know about me  is what I've sold you


----------



## stares at error messages (Jul 14, 2021)

Soap made of Hemp said:


> All you know about me  is what I've sold you


You are 100% a fed.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Jul 14, 2021)

Imagine you use your dumb and lazy name everywhere on the internet and the hacker known as 4chan finds your address and name and posts it on some hugbox, how would you cope with that?


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jul 14, 2021)

Hope that everyone forgets.
Also hope that it isn’t tied in anyway to my Kiwi Farms account so I can make shitposts without people reminding me I am handsome all the time.


----------



## User names must be unique (Jul 14, 2021)

Change my driving licence so it says "F" where it should say "M" and claim all my haters are transphobes and it's literally gamergate 2.0.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Jul 14, 2021)

stares at error messages said:


> You are 100% a fed.


Before you point the finger you should know that i'm the man, and if I'm the man, then you're the man, and he's the man as well, so you can point that fuckin' finger up your ass.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 14, 2021)

Nice try.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Jul 14, 2021)

At worst it would burn a few job prospects because of stuff I say on here, otherwise I'm too much of a normie for any embarrassing content.


----------



## Dustlord (Jul 14, 2021)

Delete any accounts related to the incident that got me doxed, if possible. Otherwise just log out.
Think long and hard about what got me in that situation.
Step away from the internet in general and when I do resurface, do so without the behaviors that put me in that situation to begin with. (or at least much better security)


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Jul 14, 2021)

When I am old and/or become terminally ill, I will dox myself and share my rad image folder and porno folder.


----------



## Finder (Jul 14, 2021)

Ignore it. Something a lot of doxed people seem to do is freak out and give the exact desired reaction.

Unless you’re tied to some truely heinous shit, a doxing should blow over relatively quickly.

All that info is publicly available anyway if someone knows where to look. Nothing is really private and true anonymity is a myth.


----------



## MrTroll (Jul 14, 2021)

I've taken proactive steps to limit professional and social repercussions from a potential doxing by strategically avoiding jobs, interpersonal relationships, and other obligations.

Go ahead, tell my stacks of empty pizza boxes and Mtn Dew bottles that I use the word nigger on the internet. See if they give a shit.


----------



## trevshoms (Jul 14, 2021)

Set up bear traps on my front lawn


----------



## Ironywanger Bridage (Jul 14, 2021)

I will go to a corner and begin crying about it


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 14, 2021)

I seen a lot of people get doxed but rarely would anything happen to them. Even if they had a cult following.


----------



## RinguPingu745 (Jul 14, 2021)

Do nothing because it's stupid to sperg about it.


----------



## Vingle (Jul 15, 2021)

Embrace it. Oh, you want to come and fuck me in the ass? Go on,

I suggest an own trophy for hooking up with other farmers


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 15, 2021)

I’d ignore it. Even if I lost my job I do well enough in my industry, one that struggles to retain workers, that’d I’d get hired by a company that has no fucks to give or is extremely based. The former is more common but the latter works too. At best it’d be a minor inconvenience. Plus they can’t take away my equity hahaha.


----------



## 4ChanPartyVan (Jul 16, 2021)

Nothing.


----------



## lurk_moar (Jul 17, 2021)

I have already doxxed myself in the dox thread. You just have to figure out the in-between the lines and vagueness of my doxxing.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jul 17, 2021)

I am a strong big-dicked aryan bull who is self-employed, absolutely no leverage on me whatsoever by anyone. I also don't live in the "West" and I freely say "nigger" in real life every day of my life. I can actually self-dox myself at anytime and it won't change anything, maybe just give me some clout


----------



## The Real Me (Jul 17, 2021)

Crunchy Oats said:


> View attachment 2346959


That was very fun, thank you.  


Spoiler: Le Solution


----------



## murdered meat bag (Jul 17, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Don't feed the trolls. They will get bored and go away.


ari shapiro says the same. dont engage or respond and people will find something else to be mad about.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Jul 14, 2021)

Imagine you use your dumb and lazy name everywhere on the internet and the hacker known as 4chan finds your address and name and posts it on some hugbox, how would you cope with that?


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Jul 17, 2021)

Homicide or LOL. Maybe both, possibly at the same time. Depends on the day.


----------



## Calandrino (Jul 17, 2021)

Crunchy Oats said:


> View attachment 2346959


been drinking sorry about any mistakes


----------



## Tranimal Farm (Jul 29, 2021)

I mean didn't some trans stalker show up at Null's house while he was back in the states and all they did was ring the doorbell and ask if he was home? OOooooohhh so scary


----------



## Childe (Jul 29, 2021)

i suppose i would laugh it off, someone here already DM’d me my home address a while back because i was a faggot who didn’t scrub exif data when i first joined. there’s really nothing else you can do. it’s not that serious.


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 30, 2021)

I would get paranoid and clutch my shotgun. If a mob didn't show up to rape and destroy I would eventually calm down.


----------

